# Goodbye Oliver



## cottoncritter (May 22, 2017)

I haven't posted on this site in a long time but I'm not sure where else to go.
My best furry buddy, Oliver, has passed away last night. He was around 7 years old. He was a Holland Lop I believe. I feel so empty and sad without him, he was my friend and like my child. I loved him so much. 

Unfortunately he was often sick. My boyfriend and I always brought him to the vet and made sure he got any medicine he needed. 
A few years ago, we found out he had snuffles. He always had sneezing fits and sometimes they sounded so terrible that I feared each one would be his last. We had him go through different rounds of meds but they didn't help much and the vet said it would likely be a lifelong thing for him. Despite the sneezes, he seemed happy and liked hopping around the bedroom and always got excited for fruits and veggies. 

At one point I believe he had a urinary issue, which we gave him medicine for too. Then just last Summer in August, we found out he had a herniated bladder (birth defect)!! The poor guy. I would like to talk about that in detail in another post, in case it happens to someone else's bunny too. He was a little trooper and had a completely successful surgery (and neutering at the same time). 
I loved him so much and was excited for our future. 
My boyfriend and I will be getting a Tiny House this year and I included a large spot in the storage stairs for his hutch kind of area. I had all sorts of plans for my beautiful boy.

But yesterday I noticed he was acting very weird, out of nowhere. He seemed fine the day before. Yesterday he was breathing heavily and wouldn't lay down unless I pet him. He would scrunch up and lower his head slowly to the floor and breath so heavy it was like he was rocking back and forth. As soon as my boyfriend was able to leave work (I don't drive), we got Olly in his carrier and tried to hurry to the local animal hospital. But Olly started seizing up and whining. I was petting him the whole time and then felt him breath his last. I knew he was gone. We arrived at the hospital and signed paperwork to have him cremated. The vets said that he could've possibly had pneumonia and septic shock after hearing my description of his behavior. I wish I could've been able to tell he had an issue days earlier. (He had seemed normal before then and actually more active jumping and hopping all over my lap for carrots. )

My boyfriend and I took turns holding Olly in a blanket and saying final goodbyes and last kisses. I wish it was all just a bad dream. I feel devastated. 

The staff were very understanding and helpful and gave me artistic inky nose prints from him and clipped some of his fur for me. Now I am home waiting for a call about his cremation. He was my only rabbit. I don't know how to go on and right now I almost feel as though I never want another pet ever again. It is so painful to lose them. But I will never regret or forget them. It's hard to process right now.


----------



## stevesmum (May 22, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss.. :rainbow::rainbow:


----------



## cottoncritter (May 22, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Blue eyes (May 22, 2017)

Awww. He was a cutie. Sorry for your loss. 

Might want to keep the idea for that spot in the storage stairs for a possible future bunny. No rush or commitment for a future bunny. But in a tiny house, your options will be limited so you may want to keep that option open.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 23, 2017)

So sorry for your loss, it always feels like a big hole where our heart was. Rest in peace little man.:bunnyangel:


----------



## cottoncritter (May 23, 2017)

Thank you everyone. The room feels so empty without him. Olly was with me through so many tough times. Time flew by and I didn't even realize he was "old". My boyfriend has been a great comfort to me reminding me how we gave Olly the best life we could. 

I will keep the design for the big spot under the stairs in our future Tiny House. But I'm also struggling with the idea of whether or not to get another bunny. It's so scary how easily they can get sick and hide it too. ;-; I'll have to think about it.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (May 23, 2017)

losing a pet is never easy. it's like losing family 
i wish you the best through this hard time! :hearts 

i'm sure getting another bunny will help you cope with the loss of Oliver. Like i said, wishing you the best! :hearts


----------



## bunnyluvns (May 23, 2017)

Oh cottoncritter I'm so sorry for the loss of your dear, beautiful little man. What a handsome little guy. It's always so painful to lose a furbaby. He was very lucky though to have a mommy who took such good care of him through all his health problems. Now he's binkying free in heaven & someday you'll be reunited with him, I truly believe that.
Take care,
Mary


----------



## RavenousDragon (May 25, 2017)

I lost one of my rabbits suddenly to sepsis about 1.5 years ago and it was the same thing; nothing and then gone. I'm so so sorry for your loss. He was SO lucky to have you guys to love and care for him like you did.


----------



## cottoncritter (May 25, 2017)

Thank you for your kind words everyone ;-; I truly appreciate it.
Now I am waiting to be notified about when to pick up his cremains at the animal hospital. 
I'm thinking about getting some kind of custom miniature sculpture or needle-felted figure made of him. 
It will be tough drawing or doing any crafts again - he was my inspiration for so many different things. 
Thank you all again..


----------



## Happi Bun (May 25, 2017)

It sounds like you did everything you could for him and he lived a life filled with love.

I'm so sorry for your loss :hug2:

ink iris: Binky free Oliver :rainbow:


----------

